# Sensores para tesis



## pachr (Jun 22, 2013)

hola. bueno estoy haciendo un simulador electronico de entrenamiento medico
esto simulado la respiracion (entrar aire por la boca cuando se proporciona oxigeno, practicamente respiracion boca a boca)
necesito un sensor que detecte cuando se le esta suministrando oxigeno, y mas que todo poderlo colocar en los pulmones (unas bolsas) que al llegar el aire estas se inflen y eso sea detectado por el sensor y se si pudiera que indiq*ue* la cantidad de aire que esta ingresando


----------



## 1024 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hola, revisa lo siguiente tal vez te sirva de algo: http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/taxonomy.jsp?code=DRSNSPRSSR


----------



## pachr (Jul 2, 2013)

hola necesito saber:
lo q*ue* necesito es medir una distancia de 0 a 5 cm, constantemente en una secuencia (5-0 cm, luego 0-5, luego 5-0 yasi sucesivamnte)
que sensor me recomiendan


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 2, 2013)

Amigo, bueno segun la precision que requieras puedes utilizar  ultrasonidos, un sistema basado en bandas extensiometricas, o bien un simple potenciometro acondicionado mecanicamente, para medir desplazamiento.


----------



## pachr (Jul 3, 2013)

gracias, poco a poco ya se va armando mi proyecto. 
ha surgido otra duda, mas que todo quisiera una sugerencia
el proyecto es un robot  que simulador a un paciente para estudiantes de medicina, voy a utilizar mínimo 5 sensores, mi duda es que seria mejor que estos tuvieran una alimentación a parte con una batería, podria ser, o solo alimentarlos con los 5v de la daq que hecho


----------



## fernandob (Jul 3, 2013)

pachr dijo:


> hola. bueno estoy haciendo un simulador electronico de entrenamiento medico
> esto simulado la respiracion (entrar aire por la boca cuando se proporciona oxigeno, practicamente respiracion boca a boca)
> necesito un sensor que detecte cuando se le esta suministrando oxigeno, y mas que todo poderlo colocar en los pulmones (unas bolsas) que al llegar el aier estas se inflen y eso sea detectado por el sensor y se si pudiera que indiq la cantidad de aire que esta ingresando



disculpen qu me meta, se que no estoy a el nivel  de este tema , pero quisiera me aclaren ciertas cosas:

1 -- si quiero saber que cantidad de aire ingresa ya no va sensor de presion, mas bien de caudal, o no ?? 
2 --- si es solo para el robot vale, a meter cualquier cosa en las bolsas, pero si se aspira a quizas algun dia llevarlo a la realidad no veo de meter un sensor en los pulmones.
3 --- siempre tuve la duda de ignorante: 
la presion no es basicamente una diferencia ?? , o sea adentro de el pulmon no podran medir.
salvo que , se me ocurre que ese sensor (esta en ingles, otro problema para mi ) tenga adentro un recipiente sellado  con algun gas, asi si podria medir presion  (la diferencia entre la de afuera y la de su interior.
estoy errado ?? .

entonces no seria mejor que el sensor mida el caudal de oxigeno que sale , el problema que quedaria seria ver como se aseguran de que ese oxigeno vaya a los pulmones y no se escape  por mala union a la boca, no se como es la mascarilla .


:


----------



## 1024 (Jul 4, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> disculpen qu me meta, se que no estoy a el nivel  de este tema , pero quisiera me aclaren ciertas cosas:
> 
> 1 -- si quiero saber que cantidad de aire ingresa ya no va sensor de presion, mas bien de caudal, o no ??
> 2 --- si es solo para el robot vale, a meter cualquier cosa en las bolsas, pero si se aspira a quizas algun dia llevarlo a la realidad no veo de meter un sensor en los pulmones.
> ...


Hola, 1) si, 2) de acuerdo a lo que entendí de la pregunta original, si se pone un sensor que mida la presión en los pulmones se sabría que se le esta suministrando aire,3)Si, análogamente a medir el voltaje siempre hay una referencia, sensores de presión entre algunas variantes hay de presión absoluta, diferencial etc.


----------

